# Old Hickory knives.



## Steve H (Jan 14, 2021)

I used to hear of these knives often years ago. And were regarded as a really decent knife. Anybody here bought any lately? And if so. What are your thoughts.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2021)

Ive never used them but they look like nice knifes. I just looked at Smokey mountain knife works web site and they carry a ton of them and looked to be pretty decent prices.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2021)

I have one of my Grandmother's Old Hickory butcher knives, a 3-rivet one that is branded " Shapleigh's Hammer Forged 1843-1934".  Shapleigh Hardware Company opened for business in St. Louis in 1843 and here is a page from the 1936 Catalog.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 14, 2021)

I have 1 and  dont care for it, blade is very hard to sharpen and i may have given or thrown it away, its a 8-10” blade and never fit me good, will look and see if I still have it


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 14, 2021)

Thought I had a set, but guess mine are Old Forge knives, look kinda similar to top knife in 

 thirdeye
  pic. They have high carbon blades and hold an edge very well.

Ryan


----------



## SherryT (Jan 14, 2021)

I have 4 of them, but I know the "type" of knife for only two of them... the butcher knife (like the first on in thirdeye's top pic) and the paring knife. They are great knives IF you or someone you know knows their "sharpening" stuff...you're not going to get a decent edge hitting it with a steel.

They WILL if you just let them air dry. I always wash and thoroughly dry as SOON as I finish with one.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 14, 2021)

I have had for awhile now a set of Zwilling JA Henckels old country.  I like them they hold an edge and do what I ask of them,  I don't know if they are still available but are a good  set  of knives.  Just every year I do linseed oil the handles


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 14, 2021)

Grew up with those knives. I use them daily. Last time I bought any was maybe 15 years ago. They are made in USA by Ontario Knife Company. Mine are good ole’ 1095 American carbon steel. They stain and rust readily, but keep an ok edge. I use a fine diamond steel to straighten them up, which is kinda often. Great all round knives. I guess I’m partial to them because that’s all we had in the house growing up. It’s what I’m used to. My wife hates them, but she has adjusted. Lol here is the link to OKC web site.
https://ontarioknife.com/collections/old-hickory®-1


----------



## old sarge (Jan 14, 2021)

I have a set of Old Hickory.  They are for outdoor cooking and prep.  Great knives at a great price. Easy to keep sharp.  Just keep the  wood handles 'oiled' and hand wash and dry.  This kit should have you covered:


----------



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks all for the input!


----------



## forktender (Jan 15, 2021)

old sarge said:


> I have a set of Old Hickory.  They are for outdoor cooking and prep.  Great knives at a great price. Easy to keep sharp.  Just keep the  wood handles 'oiled' and hand wash and dry.  This kit should have you covered:


 I  shou sugi ban all my wooden knife handles to preserve and ebonize them, so I don't need to worry about oiling them...it works great.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 15, 2021)

You don't need to periodically re-oil or apply another coat of linseed?


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 15, 2021)

I want a "double edged sticking knife" like in the ad 

 thirdeye
 posted! 
Jim


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I want a "double edged sticking knife" like in the ad
> 
> thirdeye
> posted!
> Jim



I will have to take a pic of mine.  LOL


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2021)

JLeonard
   I have one.  It was my grandpaps.  Laugh all you want.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 15, 2021)

pc farmer
 I definitely wasnt laughing. Well I was, it just struck me as funny they are advertising a "double edged sticking knife". My first thought was.."a fighting knife?" and then I looked and its $8.00 a dozen. 
Jim


----------



## old sarge (Jan 15, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I want a "double edged sticking knife" like in the ad
> 
> thirdeye
> posted!
> Jim


Here it is!








						73-6" Sticker
					

First introduced in 1924, the Old Hickory® knives are the most venerable product line still in active production. The Old Hickory® knives feature a hardwood handle secured with brass compression rivets to 1075 carbon steel blades that are both very sharp and capable of retaining an edge better...




					ontarioknife.com


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 15, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a must have. kinda like a double bit axe. Works all day before sharpening.


----------



## forktender (Jan 16, 2021)

old sarge said:


> You don't need to periodically re-oil or apply another coat of linseed?


Darn near very wood handled knife I own gets use on the boat in salt water, if you don't treat the wood it's gonna dry out and crack unless it is flamed or oiled a few times a year, so I flame mine because I hate oil on a knife handle.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a "Throwing Knife", but probably too light.

Bear


----------



## old sarge (Jan 16, 2021)

Now that you mention it, I see the resemblance of the throwing variety.  I don't see much use for this style unless one is doing their own slaughter/bleeding out of a critter. But could be handy for other utilitarian/bushcraft tasks.  Maybe.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 17, 2021)

Good looking knife 

 old sarge
.  Just tickled my funny bone with the name....Sticker. 
Jim


----------

